# Shopsmith toggle switch



## Silvaar (13 Nov 2013)

Hey there,

My father has a Shopsmith model 520 and he's lost the key for for the locking toggle switch. The key was lost during a move so we've no hope of finding it. I'm aiming to replace the switch for him but I'm having a hard time figuring out what switch would be compatible with the unit.

Could anyone give me some pointers on where to look and what to get?

Thanks

~Silv


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Nov 2013)

I doubt they're imported anymore, but you might find an American site that does spares.


----------



## powertools (13 Nov 2013)

I think you can get Shopsmith parts from this company:-

http://martins-supplies.co.uk/presta/


----------



## Silvaar (13 Nov 2013)

I've checked with Martin Supplies and I can't find any switches on there. 

One site I've found is rs-online and I dare say they have a switch that would do the job nicely but I'm not too familiar on what to look for.


----------



## ChrisR (13 Nov 2013)

Silvaar.

I have no idea what the Shopsmith switch is like, but the things to consider when replacing are, the physical size, the voltage rating (230/240v), the current rating and needs to be double pole, to establish the current rating you need, look on the motor plate, it may give the start and run current or just the run current, if it is just the run current, you must bear in mind that the start current will be at least twice this or more, but this is just for a couple of seconds or so. Therefore a switch with a switching current of twice the motor plated run current should be fine,

The alternative is to not to try and find a replacement switch, but fit a NVR (No volt release) control.
These can be purchased as a ready to use control, at a competitive price from Axminster Tools, but as with a toggle switch you must get a (NVR), with sufficient switching current rating. 

I have no connection with Axminster Tools.

Note it does not matter if any switching device you choose is above your required current ratting.

Hope this is of help. :wink: 

Regards.

Chris R.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Nov 2013)

Why do you need to replace the switch because the key is lost? Isn't it worth tracking down a key instead?


----------



## MMUK (13 Nov 2013)

phil.p":25lvrfky said:


> Why do you need to replace the switch because the key is lost? Isn't it worth tracking down a key instead?




I think the words poo and rocking horse may apply there. :wink: 


OP, can you post a photo of the rear of the switch?


----------



## Silvaar (13 Nov 2013)

phil.p, I have attempted to do that already. It goes without saying I had no luck.

MMUK, I'll be happy to get a picture to you in the morning when I've got a bit more light


----------



## lanemaux (14 Nov 2013)

Hi Silvaar and welcome to the forum. Now that you have posted three times you should be able to do your photos. If I remember right , 3 is the magic number. I always wanted a Shopsmith as I had seen a demo at the CNE (Canadian National Exhibition) when I were but a lad. I still recall standing slack-jawed as the presenter (and pretty assistant) put the Shopsmith through her paces. I never lost that sense of wonder completely I guess... though now it runs more to clever human powered devices. Still think it's way cool though.


----------



## Silvaar (14 Nov 2013)

Thanks lanemaux

Here are some pictures of the current switch

















From what I can gather the switch is a 10 amp one, though other Shopsmith owners have advised getting one with a higher rating as they burn out frequently.


----------



## martinka (14 Nov 2013)

If other owners tell you they burn out frequently, can't they also tell you what they replace them with? :wink: 

Anyway, what IS a Shopsmith 520? 

Martin.


----------



## Silvaar (14 Nov 2013)

They're able and quite willing to modify their machines lol, I'm not and neither am I capable of doing such a thing.

This is a Shopsmith, its the 510 model but theres little difference between the 510 and 520.


----------



## martinka (14 Nov 2013)

Is it a do-it-all? I'm no woodworker but I detect a bandsaw and a circular saw. Does it do anything else? It doesn't seem to be scroll saw related, but I don't suppose that matters if someone can help out. I just checked the keyed switch on my belt sander but it's different. I think I'd be tempted to go with Chris' suggestion and replace the switch with an NVR switch if a straight swap isn't available. Cheap enough from Axminster.

Martin.


----------



## Silvaar (14 Nov 2013)

Lathe, bandsaw, scroll saw, planer, circular saw, disk sander, belt sander.. It's quite a nice and diverse multi purpose device. It doesn't come all in one package, quite a few of the bits are optional.

I'm quite interested in the idea of an NVR switch, however I've still got the problem of being able to switch the machine on. The switches on the machines need to be left on so the NVR can override it from what I'm reading.

I'm quite sure I put this thread in General but I may be wrong.


----------



## MMUK (14 Nov 2013)

Not sure what your cut out size is but this should do the trick

http://cpc.farnell.com/apem/3251-00...ip-switch/dp/SW03145?Ntt=rocker+switch+2+pole

They also sell a splash proof cover to fit for a couple of quid.


----------



## Silvaar (14 Nov 2013)

Thanks MMUK, I'll check the size and if all goes well I'll give that one a try out


----------

